# Ice Cream



## Lanason (Sep 1, 2009)

Just poped out shopping and looked in the frezzer chest and saw a frozen (rock hard) Galaxy Choc Ice on a stick :clap2::clap2::clap2:

Damn thing melted faster than I could eat it 

Change of clothes required


----------



## Sonrisa (Sep 2, 2010)

Metro in Maadi sells imported ice cream. I bought it twice, never again, totally spoilt. HEre I get to eat delicious Ice Cream at least twice a day, I am especially hooked on Magnum.


----------



## CAIRODEMON (Sep 18, 2011)

Sonrisa said:


> Metro in Maadi sells imported ice cream. I bought it twice, never again, totally spoilt. HEre I get to eat delicious Ice Cream at least twice a day, I am especially hooked on Magnum.


Twice? You playing the El Gordo this year?


----------



## Whitedesert (Oct 9, 2011)

Sonrisa said:


> Metro in Maadi sells imported ice cream. I bought it twice, never again, totally spoilt. HEre I get to eat delicious Ice Cream at least twice a day, I am especially hooked on Magnum.


 Oh boy, that sounds oh so fine, but no, no, NO, healthy food only, precise portion of skinless chicken, small portion brown rice, lots of salads and the gym bicycle every morning before sunrise! No wine, no beer, no sugar, no bread. Do I hear somebody sarcastically saying no life? mnnnn


----------



## CAIRODEMON (Sep 18, 2011)

Whitedesert said:


> Oh boy, that sounds oh so fine, but no, no, NO, healthy food only, precise portion of skinless chicken, small portion brown rice, lots of salads and the gym bicycle every morning before sunrise! No wine, no beer, no sugar, no bread. Do I hear somebody sarcastically saying no life? mnnnn


You may or may not live longer but it will certainly feel like it!


----------



## Sonrisa (Sep 2, 2010)

CAIRODEMON said:


> Twice? You playing the El Gordo this year?


WHat can I say, I've got needs.


----------

